

Easily validate your shell scripts - keruspe
http://www.shellcheck.net/

======
b6
Awesome! This is excellent.

hlint really helped me get better at Haskell; I think this will probably help
me get better at shell scripts in no time. (I've been in an unhappy purgatory
of usually being able to make shell scripts do what I want while not
completely understanding all the nuances.)

